# Sleeping with lights on/ in a very warm room, etc



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

I remember reading a while back that sleeping with the lights on makes it more likely for people to suffer from nightmares, and that a very warm room can do the same.
How much of this is true? :S


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have experienced both hot & cold, light & dark extremes with no nightmares.


----------



## FriedGold (Oct 23, 2011)

roses6 said:


> I remember reading a while back that sleeping with the lights on makes it more likely for people to suffer from nightmares, and that a very warm room can do the same.
> How much of this is true? :S


Sleeping on my back almost guarantees sleep paralysis. (Wikipedia  confirms this, but, you know, take it with a grain of salt.) Do you notice what position you're in when you wake up from a nightmare?


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

FriedGold said:


> Sleeping on my back almost guarantees sleep paralysis. (Wikipedia  confirms this, but, you know, take it with a grain of salt.) Do you notice what position you're in when you wake up from a nightmare?


I've been sleeping on my stomach quite a bit for the last few months. I don't know if that has anything to do with bad sleep, but it makes my back hurt in the morning, so I need to change it!


----------



## FriedGold (Oct 23, 2011)

roses6 said:


> I've been sleeping on my stomach quite a bit for the last few months. I don't know if that has anything to do with bad sleep, but it makes my back hurt in the morning, so I need to change it!


Ouch! If only our stupid bodies would pay attention when we're sleeping! Grr...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I ALWAYS have a bad dream when I've put on too many sheets. When I wake up from the nightmare I'm boiling and sweating.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't know about nightmares, but I struggle to sleep if the room's too hot or too bright. I like my room to be completely dark and cool.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't noticed any correlation between dreams and environment. I need darkness and warmth to sleep, and my dream goodness seems unrelated to that. Rather, it seems to correlate more directly to stress levels.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

My room is freezing cold at night.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I like my room dark and airy/cool - but when I'm scared I leave the lamp on lol I've had a really scary experience I'm on the verge of sleep and this power/light/figure overwhelms me making me conscious but I can't wake up! It was frightening and I've only had that experience twice in one night..


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

catcharay said:


> I like my room dark and airy/cool - but when I'm scared I leave the lamp on lol *I've had a really scary experience I'm on the verge of sleep and this power/light/figure overwhelms me making me conscious but I can't wake up! It was frightening and I've only had that experience twice in one night*..


Sleep paralysis, perhaps.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

I have bad dreams almost every night; I can't sleep at all with lights on it has to be totally dark (even the moon will cause me to have insomnia). But since I live in an old house with poor insulation I can experience both hot and cold extremes and I seem to have terrible dreams in all temperatures. 

Last night I had a vivid dream of a school shooting, so realistic it was disturbing.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I've had a traumatic few days, I've only been able to settle by leaving the bedside lamp on.
Can't say I've had any bad nightmares though and I'd rather a warm room than a cold one also. Depends on the individual I guess how it may affect them.


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

Silent Hell said:


> I have bad dreams almost every night; I can't sleep at all with lights on it has to be totally dark (even the moon will cause me to have insomnia). But since I live in an old house with poor insulation I can experience both hot and cold extremes and I seem to have terrible dreams in all temperatures.
> 
> Last night I had a vivid dream of a school shooting, so realistic it was disturbing.


Me, too. I also get bad dreams every night.


----------



## Silent Hell (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, it sucks not being able to have pleasant dreams. I used to think it was caused by anxiety, but it seems there are also many people that experience anxiety with out having bad dreams. Unfortunately there are so many unknown variables that go into dreams I'm not sure whether anyone can come up with an answer anytime soon.


----------



## stevenleecaron (Nov 3, 2011)

sleeping with the lights off can casue extreme anxiety. lets say when your having a bad dream and you wake up in the middle of the night. If you cant see anything and youve just awoke from a bad drream and cause people to have panic attacks. this has happeneds to me several times. i feel you should do whatever makes you feel ok. also doctors can help with some different medication that make you feel calm with the lights off. casue once you get a panic attack or really high anxeity from waking up from a bad dream and the lights are off and its to overwelhming you might not be able to turn the lights off evey again without treatment


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Not sure whether sleeping with lights on leads to nightmares but I remember reading an article a while ago about how sleeping with the lights on can increase our susceptibility to cancer due to the way it effects the melatonin in our bodies.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

I like to have my window open a little at night when I go to sleep so I have to keep my lights off in case any moths get in. I find it much easier to sleep if it's cold than if it's hot, but then again I hate being in a hot environment in any situation! I -always- have bad dreams if it's too hot, guess that's just how my body works.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

When i was younger id like to have some kind of light in my room ususally having the door open with the hall light on, or a dim lamp in my room, i did it for years. but now that im older i perfer it to be dark. I always liked the room being nice and warm, if i ever got too warm id just kick off the blanket. But the lighting and temp. never caused me to have bad dreams, i've always been lucky to normally have pretty good dreams


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

completely false and contrary to me


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I've never noticed any correlation between nightmares and warm weather and lights.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

do not sleep w/ the lights on!! if you are female it WILL increase your chance of developing breast cancer. We are nocturnal ANIMALS therefore we need to be asleep when it gets dark. Having light on when you sleep is going against what nature intended.


----------



## rulesxxx (Nov 18, 2011)

it could have something to do with that and all but my room is pretty warm but i like it being warm! especially in the winter so it might be true because sometimes i sleep in the guest room and theres no carpet in there so its really cold


----------



## Jitters28 (Dec 18, 2010)

roses6 said:


> I remember reading a while back that sleeping with the lights on makes it more likely for people to suffer from nightmares, and that a very warm room can do the same.
> How much of this is true? :S


Don't know how much of it is true, but this actually sounds appealing to me.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

skygazer said:


> I used to be a veterinary tech student and I've done a few months of night shift externship at an emergency hospital. All the women there are healthier than most people I know. And even my advisor who has been doing this work for over 30 years has never had any sort of cancer illnesses, and she's a lot older and healthier than my mother who gets her regular sleep at night.


has it helped your social anxiety too?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

StayingMotivated said:


> has it helped your social anxiety too?


Yes, because I was forced to work with people. exposure helps


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Silent Hell said:


> Yeah, it sucks not being able to have pleasant dreams. I used to think it was caused by anxiety, but it seems there are also many people that experience anxiety with out having bad dreams. Unfortunately there are so many unknown variables that go into dreams I'm not sure whether anyone can come up with an answer anytime soon.


I think you are just more likely to remember nightmares than good dreams because you force yourself awake if the nightmare becomes too intense or disturbing. Normally people go through several sleep cycles, each with a dreaming part to it, and in my experience, only remember the final dream.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

My room has to be totally dark and cool I sleep with a fan on.


----------

